# Nice way to start your day



## DIOGENIS (Oct 1, 2006)

I found the video and the song really good!
Qooqle Video


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2006)

Cool!8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2006)

go red arrows  looks like one hell of a show a lot of international participation.........


----------



## DIOGENIS (Oct 3, 2006)

thx guys, hope i 'll also post some sukhois pics next year


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow! Cool beans.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2006)

> Cool beans


----------

